# Dalembert's situation



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

From the looks of things, O'Brien isn't too happy with Dalembert. The guy isn't starting, even though he's clearly better than anyone on that team at his position. O'Brien says it's because he hasn't learned their new defensive system, Dalembert says the same thing and says that it'll simply take time. However, just yesterday, Dalembert gets a DNP-CD against Detroit. Was he hurt? 

Combined with the fact that Philly hasn't extended him (that deadline was over a week ago) and the fact that he's clearly the best center on that team, but isn't starting, leads me to believe that Dalembert will ask for a trade by the deadline or relocate with a different team next summer. 

This could all easily go away if O'Brien would just start the guy, he clearly deserves it. And they better pay the guy too. If not, they're going to lose him next summer when teams overpay to nab the guy. This also pisses me off because Sammy's on my fantasy team.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dalembert strained his right hamstring against Phoenix, he tried to go against Detroit but couldn't.

Marc Jackson played the best in the preseason, but he couldn't out rebound Gary Coleman, he's terrible, I have this way of overlooking player flaws when the season starts but he stinks, and if it's not bad enough he'll be hurt soon.

Truthfully, I'm not sure if it's O'Brien being so low on Dalembert as Dalembert closed out the two games he played in, and has averaged more minutes than Jackson or Skinner.

The free agency issue isn't as drastic as it seems, the Sixers didn't want to overpay (again) so they want to see a full season of playing like he did at the end of last year by Dalembert before offering him big money. Since he's restricted after the season, they can thankfully match any offer he receives.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> This also pisses me off because Sammy's on my fantasy team.


That's why I'm pissed.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Exactly. Its not as big a deal as many posters are making it out to be. marc Jackson beat him out in the preseason, but the real Marc Jackson has now surfaced. Sammy D would have started the last game but he was hurt. Dont worry, you'll get your blocks and boards.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Exactly. Its not as big a deal as many posters are making it out to be. marc Jackson beat him out in the preseason, but the real Marc Jackson has now surfaced. Sammy D would have started the last game but he was hurt. Dont worry, you'll get your blocks and boards.


Just goes to show what O'Brien was thinking when he started Jackson in the first place.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i think this guy could easily be 12 and 12 with 3.5 blocks if O'brien would just play him for 30 minutes a game. Dalembert has all the tools to become a top 5 center, he just needs to be put on the floor to prove it. The hamstring injury doesnt look to be very serious, just better to be safe than sorry this early in the season, he should see minutes when they play new york on tuesday.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Samuel will be fine, just give him a week or two to settle in the new defensive system.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> i think this guy could easily be 12 and 12 with 3.5 blocks if O'brien would just play him for 30 minutes a game.


Easily huh?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Easily huh?


Thats what the offseason buzz about Dalembert was. He'll average a double double and 3+ blocks. Of course, its difficult when you have a guy as good as Marc Jackson in front of you. :laugh:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats what the offseason buzz about Dalembert was. He'll average a double double and 3+ blocks. Of course, its difficult when you have a guy as good as Marc Jackson in front of you. :laugh:


do you have a guess on what he'll average with starters minutes? or do you not think he'll get starters minutes at any point this year?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> do you have a guess on what he'll average with starters minutes? or do you not think he'll get starters minutes at any point this year?


lol, u still dont answer what race you are, and ur age.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, u still dont answer what race you are, and ur age.


what's your guess? you have to have a guess after all these years.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> what's your guess? you have to have a guess after all these years.


Some unpopluar race. age?
25?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> do you have a guess on what he'll average with starters minutes? or do you not think he'll get starters minutes at any point this year?


I dont know, stats are overrated. If the coach isnt starting him over Marc Jackson, then that means the double double and 3 blocks isnt helping the team win, according to the coach. Eddy Curry could average 20 and 8 in 35 minutes, but hes so bad in some other aspects of the game that the numbers would be decieving.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i havent really been hyping this guy since offseason, ive been doing it ever since last january. the reality is, he did put up 8 and 8 last season in 25 minutes a game, and when you take into account the fact that robinson is more than likely going to be traded away fairly soon, and their gonna need some kind of low post option, cause kenny thomas just aint gonna get you more than 10 a game. iguodala is going to have an amazing rookie campaign, but im not quite sold that he should have been placed in the starting lineup just yet, and you can be pretty certain that he's not gonna be iverson's go to guy, just yet. Yeah, i was probably overdoing it with the 3.5 block prediction, but thats just because this guy has considerably more upside in that department than anybody else in the league. 
and for the record, if im not mistaken when he was starting last year, for the whole month of like april or may he DID average 12,12 and 4 blocks, although i cant back that up with a source right now.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

hmm I still am trying to figure out what part of Marc jackson starting some are not getting. Marc Jackson has started the first 3 games of the season for the Sixers. He was being supplanted in the 3rd but Dalembert got hurt. In the 2 games that Dalembert played and Jackson played Dalembert had more minutes. Dbert will be the starter once he gets healthy. Obviously Jim Obrien didnt know about marc Jackson and preseason games but once the season started he found out.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont know, stats are overrated. If the coach isnt starting him over Marc Jackson, then that means the double double and 3 blocks isnt helping the team win, according to the coach. Eddy Curry could average 20 and 8 in 35 minutes, but hes so bad in some other aspects of the game that the numbers would be decieving.


ah, thats a very good point. however, for the most case, when Sammy is out there doing what he's supposed to, the sixers are a very productive team, but the same can't be said for when currys getting 20 points on 20 attempts and completely slacking on the defensive end. Lets just see what happens when dalemberts hamstring isnt a factor, which will hopefully be tonight against the weak frontcourt of the knicks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> i havent really been hyping this guy since offseason, ive been doing it ever since last january. the reality is, he did put up 8 and 8 last season in 25 minutes a game, and when you take into account the fact that robinson is more than likely going to be traded away fairly soon, and their gonna need some kind of low post option, cause kenny thomas just aint gonna get you more than 10 a game. iguodala is going to have an amazing rookie campaign, but im not quite sold that he should have been placed in the starting lineup just yet, and you can be pretty certain that he's not gonna be iverson's go to guy, just yet. Yeah, i was probably overdoing it with the 3.5 block prediction, but thats just because this guy has considerably more upside in that department than anybody else in the league.
> and for the record, if im not mistaken when he was starting last year, for the whole month of like april or may he DID average 12,12 and 4 blocks, although i cant back that up with a source right now.


A) Kenny Thomas is a better low-post scorer than Sam

B) Thomas can easily get more than 10 ppg and has

C) In the best TWO WEEK stretch Sam got 12, 12 and 4, it's not something he, or ANYONE in the league can do easily. 10,10 and 3 is more like 12, 12 and 4 is if he has a great season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> I dont know, stats are overrated. If the coach isnt starting him over Marc Jackson, then that means the double double and 3 blocks isnt helping the team win, according to the coach. Eddy Curry could average 20 and 8 in 35 minutes, but hes so bad in some other aspects of the game that the numbers would be decieving.


For the most part, when Sammy's on the floor good things happen, the problem with him is he's still behind on grasping the Dick Harter's defensive scheme, and because of that he constantly gets into foul trouble. Out of all the guys we have playing center he's averaging the most minutes per game (24), and he played the whole fourth quarter against Boston. With Willie Green getting the start against Detroit, and Skinner playing more minutes than Jackson in that game, I think BEEZ is on the right train of thought to believe that Dalembert would've started if he didn't suffer the hamstring injury against Phoenix.

I'm not sure what kind of numbers to expect from Dalembert, but 12, 12 and 3.5 is a little too high considering that with guys not hitting consistently from the outside he's not going to have any space to work with inside. He finished the season well last season, so a ton of people jumped onto his bandwagon and expected great things overlooking the fact that he still has a ways to go.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> For the most part, when Sammy's on the floor good things happen, the problem with him is he's still behind on grasping the Dick Harter's defensive scheme, and because of that he constantly gets into foul trouble. Out of all the guys we have playing center he's averaging the most minutes per game (24), and he played the whole fourth quarter against Boston. With Willie Green getting the start against Detroit, and Skinner playing more minutes than Jackson in that game, I think BEEZ is on the right train of thought to believe that Dalembert would've started if he didn't suffer the hamstring injury against Phoenix.
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of numbers to expect from Dalembert, but 12, 12 and 3.5 is a little too high considering that with guys not hitting consistently from the outside he's not going to have any space to work with inside. He finished the season well last season, so a ton of people jumped onto his bandwagon and expected great things overlooking the fact that he still has a ways to go.


Thanks for clearing that up for me, nice post and I agree.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> C) In the best TWO WEEK stretch Sam got 12, 12 and 4, it's not something he, or ANYONE in the league can do easily. 10,10 and 3 is more like 12, 12 and 4 is if he has a great season.


in the final month of last season (excluding the game where he played 21 minutes) he averaged 14 ppg/14.5 rpg/1 apg/1 spg/4 bpg(this is the only stat i forget, it was sumwhere between 3.5-5), i say those are pretty impressive, he may not average that all season, but he could easily average a double double and 3 bpg this season after he starts, so far he is averaging 19 rp48


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sammy doesn't have the leg strength to box out and catch 12 boards a game. Just won't happen until he gets stronger. That said, he could easily put up 12 points in starter minutes. 10 rebounds in starter minutes for him is definitely a possibility too, in fact it's likely if he does get 35 mpg this season. Right now, I'm not sure how many blocks he'll get in starter minutes, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say 3.0 a game. 

So if Sammy gets 35 mpg this season, expect 12-10 and 3.0 bpg.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

i agree with u except i think he's gonna get more near 11 boards, he has great legs and is arguably the most athletic centre and maybe even the best jumping centre (its between him and the stro show), i think his legs are strong enuff to box out and can really out jump his man and get boards


----------

